# Well, winter came quick !!!



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I was so looking forward to having the boat out in Saltfork in November several times.
What ta hell happened to Indian summer ? It went from from 90 degrees to 40 in 3 days then cold wind and rain. Many years I've boat fished up to and after Thanksgiving but it's not looking good this year. 
There was a few days but was stuck working and it looks like now I missed the time of year I like most.
This year I'm keeping my boat in a heated garage so just in case we get doable day I'll be on the water. Yes, I've fished with snow blowing many times but this year's cold seems to have come quick.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Same thing here. Seems like we just have Summer & Winter now days. I miss Spring & Fall. I did manage to get a couple of good days fishing in a few days ago. Looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Im going to keep the boat ready, i would not be suprised to see 50-60 degree days in late nov or dec.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

It's global warming......


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

There will still be some decent fishing days this year.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

It's my fault. I agreed to start building our house this Fall so it could be under roof by Winter.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I always figured it was my fault. Bought a boat for the first time this spring and fished less days this year than any in the last 10 years due to the weather. Had I not bought the boat, we would have had a beautiful spring, summer, and fall.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Supposed to warm up around Thanksgiving 


trailbreaker said:


> Yes they are


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Havent been on OGF for a while, but this is the time of year I like to go to Salt fork!! When you guys are in the woods, I'll be pulling the other white meat from Cabin Bay!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My fishing partner and I pretty much fished right up to last Wednesday and enjoyed excellent saugeye fishing. We would be out this Friday but holiday and family account for the weekend.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Shortdrift! Wavewarrier and I were just talking about you last week! You ever journey to Salt Fork anymore? We haven't had a " flotilla" in years!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

maynard said:


> It's my fault. I agreed to start building our house this Fall so it could be under roof by Winter.....


Make sure you run dehumidifiers in your house to get the moisture out before drywalling. We built our house over the winter and tried to get everything dry and still had alot of nail pops that had to be fixed.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Misdirection said:


> Make sure you run dehumidifiers in your house to get the moisture out before drywalling. We built our house over the winter and tried to get everything dry and still had alot of nail pops that had to be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Thank you for that advice. We definitely want this done right the first time!


----------

